# Calling Rob of Taboo... (some pics maybe nsfw)



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey Rob,


Show us where all our money is going. Let's see some pictures of the shop and the crew.

Keep up the great work. :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Wondering Nomad said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Show us where all our money is going. Let's see some pictures of the shop and the crew.
> 
> Keep up the great work. :tu


Ok, give me a minute.................:ss


----------



## stearns-cl (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

or, more importantly...

show us your personal humi!

stearns


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

One pic of me and some of the original Taboo models. The other pic (short guy) is Patrick..

Wait......I will post more.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Hey Rob,

Thanks for the pic.. Now I have to remember how to close the windows with the girls in it.. Nice pics!

Shawn


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

That's what I'm talking about. Thanks


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Wow, if I didn't like the cigars enough already, not to see the models!


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

PIMP'S :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Humidor and a happy Taboo Customer with some of my original Taboo Girls.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*I have more.........*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Amber.........We quit putting the girls on the boxes/bundles in March 2007.*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Amber has since done PB. She will be doing a signing in the store soon.
I have more......
*


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Time to send more $$$ to Rob. :r :r Great pics. Still waiting for a Taboo Calendar Rob. :tu


----------



## OSIRIS (Jul 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Next time I order could you make sure that one of the lovely ladies touches every cigar that comes my way


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Thats my boy Rob!!!:tu Lookin good bud.

I bet Holly loves all of those models runnin around your shop.:r
If she ever tells them to leave send them my way bro.


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

What is thread about again? I'm sorta lost... I see **** (cigars) and then BANG there are beautiful women with **** (cigars) all around them.. Way to confusing.. Back to the other windows I go.!

Yeah Rob.. Calendar?!?!?!?

Shawn


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*This was an event we did in the early days of Taboo before I decided to take Taboo straight to the public.

*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*I have never had so many people looking at any of my posts......:r
These were the early days of Taboo. The cigars sold themselves and I got tired of baby sitting 15 women, so I canned them. I will bring a few back for events in the future, but have no plans for them to be on the boxes.
Want more?
*


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Larger


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

more.....


----------



## bilkay (Feb 6, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Pictures


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Rob bring them back and I will babysit for you anytime my friend. :tu :r :r


----------



## Kwilkinson (Apr 11, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Why do I get the feeling that tomorrow is gonna be Taboo's biggest sales day of the year? LOL


----------



## JBI (Oct 20, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

God bless Texas! :tu


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

On the set of "Taboo Special Forces". We had a little fun with the cigars, girls and guns and made a DVD. This was very early in the Taboo days.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*You should only look at these pics if you are a Taboo Customer and are over 18.*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

more on the set.


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

That does it, hot ladies, cigars, and guns. I am going to have to get to Texas soon and drop in on Rob.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Lauren was the first Taboo Model. Sorry guys, they no longer work for me because I let them go. The girls were offensive to some customers, so I let them go. Besides, I can get them anytime for promos if I want.

This is all for now.
Good night


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

When will the Twist be available again?


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



DixieTiger said:


> When will the Twist be available again?


:r


----------



## DixieTiger (Mar 12, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

DOH.....last I checked they were still not available on the site.

....order time!:tu:ss


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*If I do enough business, I can afford to bring them around more often. One of our fellow CS Members was here when the PB model came in the other day. Did you see his post? I thought he was going to pass out. These girls are high maintenance but loved working for Taboo Cigars....The girls really are offensive to some folks, so I have to be careful.The beer and liquor companies had female promo girls, so that is why I had them in the early Taboo days. Taboo girls seemed to be winning all the local DFW bikini contest. Much hotter than the Beer company girls. *


----------



## DavenportESQ (Mar 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

As if your job wasn't good enough as is....You have to go and put up pics of them, I want your job!


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Kwilkinson said:


> Why do I get the feeling that tomorrow is gonna be Taboo's biggest sales day of the year? LOL


You Just got my order!:ss Too bad the girls werent there when i visited. :dr


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Current Taboo News here:*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153794

*CS will not let me post anymore pics. I am maxed out on my attachments. 
You guys get the idea of what it was like in the early Taboo days. 
We will do a Taboo reunion one day with the girls. I will let you know.

Thanks and sorry if the pics offended anyone.
Rob
*


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Current Taboo News here:*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153794
> 
> *CS will not let me post anymore pics. I am maxed out on my attachments.
> You guys get the idea of what it was like in the early Taboo days.
> ...


I'm offended, how dare you post pics of pretty girls. What is this world coming to when people like beauty. It makes me sick


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Wondering Nomad said:


> Hey Rob,
> 
> Show us where all our money is going. Let's see some pictures of the shop and the crew.
> 
> Keep up the great work. :tu


*you did ask for crew pics?Since the models are not around, they money is going into a larger Taboo inventory:tu*


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Thanks and sorry if the pics offended anyone.*
> *Rob*


What could be considered offensive in those pictures. I think they were GREAT. Some people must be crazy.


----------



## awsmith4 (Jun 5, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *you did ask for crew pics?Since the models are not around, they money is going into a larger Taboo inventory:tu*


I am surprised there has been no call for pics of Connie. Ya dirty bastages


----------



## ChasDen (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Would you look at the size of that :dr

The gun !

What were you looking at?

Ge whiz who could be offended?

Chas


----------



## Wondering Nomad (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *you did ask for crew pics?Since the models are not around, they money is going into a larger Taboo inventory:tu*


Yes I did.

Great pictures.


----------



## RUJohnny99 (Jan 20, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

I always wondered why taboocigars.com was blocked from my work computer.

It had to be a tough day when you decided to fire the girls to focus on cigars.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Our lounge with 11' tv.
shop
and our pet Taboo Snake.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



RUJohnny99 said:


> I always wondered why taboocigars.com was blocked from my work computer.
> 
> It had to be a tough day when you decided to fire the girls to focus on cigars.


:r *............. NO*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Our most recent Padron event.*


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

:dr:dr:dr:dr:dr:drwhat are we talkin about?? I'm still lost......


----------



## rwhit37 (Mar 3, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

do you do cigar events around the country with the models?


----------



## doctorcue (Apr 19, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Our most recent Padron event.*


OK Rob, that last pic was atrocious! Thank god there weren't any bikinis on those! j/k

Thanks for posting these pics. Great products & better personality.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



rwhit37 said:


> do you do cigar events around the country with the models?


No, just in the DFW area. Not long after we started Taboo, I decided to take the brand straight to the public and let all the girls go.


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Hold on now, as a Taboo customer, I insist on being offended! I'm not sure who the young lady is on the business cards I got, but it now appears they may be a collector's item....



tccigar said:


> Lauren was the first Taboo Model. Sorry guys, they no longer work for me because I let them go. The girls were offensive to some customers, so I let them go. Besides, I can get them anytime for promos if I want.
> 
> This is all for now.
> Good night


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Why do I have this sudden urge to go to Hooters for something, thats right, chicken wings? I look at those pictures and then my wife comes downstairs with her hair in curlers? Life is unfair.:chk:chk


----------



## ky toker (Jun 2, 2005)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> * I got tired of baby sitting 15 women*


*
:bn I'm really not liking you. :r*


----------



## skibumdc (Jun 27, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Rob,

I think with the popularity of the Taboo Twist cigar you need to have an Annual Taboo "TWIST"er Party with the models.


----------



## borndead1 (Oct 21, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> * These girls are high maintenance but loved working for Taboo Cigars.... *


No way...hot chicks are high maintenance?

PS. Hot chicks with machine guns = :dr


----------



## rockyr (Aug 6, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Great pics Rob! It must totally suck to be you. :r


----------



## taltos (Feb 28, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> * These girls are high maintenance but loved working for Taboo Cigars. *


I am sure that I could put together a maintenance team and it would not cost you a cent.:ss


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



stearns said:


> or, more importantly...
> 
> show us your personal humi!
> 
> stearns


This is my personal humi......... (Half of it)


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Rob, have you ever considered taking Taboo to the big time? Making it an actual big-time brand?

They're damn good cigars, I could see you touring that product all over the regional area at shops doing promos and getting B&Ms to stock them


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Silound said:


> Rob, have you ever considered taking Taboo to the big time? Making it an actual big-time brand?
> 
> They're damn good cigars, I could see you touring that product all over the regional area at shops doing promos and getting B&Ms to stock them


and bringing the models back =]


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Lauren, The first Taboo promo girl. She is a wonderful woman. This pic was actually taken on my bed.








*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*our old billboard. I think this was just a proof?








*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Jeannette, Taboo girl #2








*


----------



## sanfrantreat (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Jeannette, Taboo girl #2*
> *
> 
> 
> ...


lol are we voting here? this one..


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

*Amber...the final Taboo cover model, March 2007. 
Maybe someday these will become collectable. I still have signed labels around here somewhere.
Like I said, I no longer have the models because the cigars sold themselves without the girls and I really only wanted to use them for promo girls (like the beer companies) until I decided not to go through B&M's. I also had complaints. I can never put them on the website again. I think they are a distraction from the great Taboo cigars anyway! lol








*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

James,
Please delete the above pic if not appropriate.
Thanks
Rob


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> James,
> Please delete the above pic if not appropriate.
> Thanks
> Rob


No worries, Rob. I'll just add a NSFW tag to the title.


----------



## Todd W (Jan 9, 2008)

Looks like your livin' the dream Rob. Way to go bro!


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

Wow! I need to change my pants!!!

Rob, some folks really have it made!! U


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Silound said:


> Rob, have you ever considered taking Taboo to the big time? Making it an actual big-time brand?
> 
> They're damn good cigars, I could see you touring that product all over the regional area at shops doing promos and getting B&Ms to stock them


It may be headed that direction whether I want it to or not. I really would like to keep Taboo relatively small and exclusive. If I ever decide to open up B&M's, I will only open a select few across the country. This should be easy to do after Taboo is a little further down the road. My original intentions were to do exactly as Rocky, Gurkha and many others, but I decided to take it direct to the consumers after a few months of trying to compete for shelf space. No one had heard of Taboo and it was difficult. I also did not have all the great blends we have today. We will see what happens?
Taboo, as a brand, passed up Fuente, Padron and La Flor (my old top 3) in my own store last summer before taking it to the internet.
I appreciate your support as well as everyone here at CS. The members on here are some of the best people in the world and I will do anything to help anyone of you.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*I have plenty of the old labels (above) left if anyone wants them. Put "box labels" in your Special Instructions" with your next order. I will send autographed ones if I have them.
I also have about 12 dvd's left. Put "dvd" if you would like one. (only 12 left! First 12 customers)
We don't use any of these things anymore and would be more than happy to send them FREE to anyone that wants them.
Rob
*


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Please remember to check current coupon codes for CS Members:
*http://www.clubstogie.com/vb/showthread.php?t=153794

*When putting in the code, remember it is case sensitive. *


----------



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



croatan said:


> No worries, Rob. I'll just add a NSFW tag to the title.


Lol, you can't ask a man to delete something like that.


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> It may be headed that direction whether I want it to or not. I really would like to keep Taboo relatively small and exclusive. If I ever decide to open up B&M's, I will only open a select few across the country. This should be easy to do after Taboo is a little further down the road. My original intentions were to do exactly as Rocky, Gurkha and many others, but I decided to take it direct to the consumers after a few months of trying to compete for shelf space. No one had heard of Taboo and it was difficult. I also did not have all the great blends we have today. We will see what happens?
> Taboo, as a brand, passed up Fuente, Padron and La Flor (my old top 3) in my own store last summer before taking it to the internet.
> I appreciate your support as well as everyone here at CS. The members on here are some of the best people in the world and I will do anything to help anyone of you.


I would push my boss real hard to stock a box of each size of Twists here just to see if they'd move. I think they'd fly out since the CAO Americas are a pretty popular smoke.


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *I have never had so many people looking at any of my posts......:r
> These were the early days of Taboo. The cigars sold themselves and I got tired of baby sitting 15 women, so I canned them. I will bring a few back for events in the future, but have no plans for them to be on the boxes.
> Want more?
> *


The cigars should stand on their own without being propped up by the eye candy anyhoo...:2


----------



## Mark C (Sep 19, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Lauren, The first Taboo promo girl. She is a wonderful woman. This pic was actually taken on my bed.*


Now you're just bragging. :tu:ss


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Mark C said:


> Now you're just bragging. :tu:ss


The only thing wrong was that we forgot to put a cigar in the pic.


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



68TriShield said:


> The cigars should stand on their own without being propped up by the eye candy anyhoo...:2


Agree 100%! That was one of the major reasons to let the girls go when we did in April 2007.


----------



## Tapewormboy (Apr 18, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Wow, is this a real leopard?



tccigar said:


> *Lauren, The first Taboo promo girl. She is a wonderful woman. This pic was actually taken on my bed.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Tapewormboy said:


> Wow, is this a real leopard?


One of my pets.....


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> Agree 100%! That was one of the major reasons to let the girls go when we did in April 2007.


Well, the gorillas seem to love the cigars


----------



## WyoBob (Mar 6, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



68TriShield said:


> The cigars should stand on their own without being propped up by the eye candy anyhoo...:2


Rob,

I agree with the above. It's always nice to look at a pretty girl but the initial "campaign" was way too much flesh and "glitter" which I think "cheapens" and/or distracts the message you're trying to send: These are really good cigars.

Also, as the father of two daughters------------well, you know.

Plus, why take a chance on offendeding those potential customers who may not like all of the "skin"? I don't think you'll loose any customers because you don't have pretty girls plastered all over the place. Cigars that "walk the walk" will be what gets and keeps customers and it looks to me like you're well on your way to great success.

WyoBob


----------



## KnuckleDragger (Apr 18, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



Tapewormboy said:


> Wow, is this a real leopard?


There's a leopard in that picture?  ~KD


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



WyoBob said:


> Rob,
> 
> I agree with the above. It's always nice to look at a pretty girl but the initial "campaign" was way too much flesh and "glitter" which I think "cheapens" and/or distracts the message you're trying to send: These are really good cigars.
> 
> ...


Bob,
My thoughts exactly. I have a 9yr old daughter myself. I posted the last label pics in case some guys wanted to collect them before they are gone. (Instead of throwing them in the garbage) We have not used them since March 2007.
Thanks to you and everyone here at CS for their support
Very thankful
Rob


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*By looking at these orders coming in, there is an interest in collecting these labels. I would much rather give them away than trash them. I just dug them up out in the warehouse for you guys.
A few of Ambers are signed. She just did two PB special editions. Hang on to them. Who knows, maybe she will be famous someday? You never know? She is the PB model that came by to visit us when the CS Member from WA was in the other day.

*


----------



## Volt (Jan 6, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Yep, she's the one on your business cards you sent me. If I order my self a bomb from you, does she deliver. I have a IRA that's going down hill, I might as well do somweting usefull with it.

Did my order ship yet today? DVD, LABELS!!!!

Gotta say, the sticks are good or I wouldn't be buying them, no matter what the eye candy is. on the other hand, it doesn't bother me to look either. I guess once a sailor always a sailor.



tccigar said:


> *Jeannette, Taboo girl #2
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## SMcGregor (Dec 4, 2006)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Rob,

I'm not offended.. I just can't seem to find the 6th cigar?

Taboo cigars are great smoke. I have only had a few of them, but haven't had one that was not smoke until it burned my fingers. They have all been a pleasure to smoke. Thanks for having a great smoke at an even better price!

Shawn



tccigar said:


> *Amber...the final Taboo cover model, March 2007.
> Maybe someday these will become collectable. I still have signed labels around here somewhere.
> Like I said, I no longer have the models because the cigars sold themselves without the girls and I really only wanted to use them for promo girls (like the beer companies) until I decided not to go through B&M's. I also had complaints. I can never put them on the website again. I think they are a distraction from the great Taboo cigars anyway! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## krevo81 (Apr 3, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

So how much is a box of Amber?


----------



## My371 (Jan 23, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



krevo81 said:


> So how much is a box of Amber?


I don't know...But I'd pick up a bigger cooler real quick.:hn

Hmm...Why is it that I find myself returning to this thread???:chk


----------



## tccigar (Aug 15, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



krevo81 said:


> So how much is a box of Amber?


multiple commas. I will let her know you are loaded and looking!:tu


----------



## hotreds (Dec 4, 2007)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> The only thing wrong was that we forgot to put a cigar in the pic.


Hmm- isn't that one in the leopard's mouth?


----------



## Boomer (Feb 2, 2008)

So who's the guy messing up the pictures?:chk


----------



## CigarMonkel (Jan 7, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Amber...the final Taboo cover model, March 2007.
> Maybe someday these will become collectable. I still have signed labels around here somewhere.
> Like I said, I no longer have the models because the cigars sold themselves without the girls and I really only wanted to use them for promo girls (like the beer companies) until I decided not to go through B&M's. I also had complaints. I can never put them on the website again. I think they are a distraction from the great Taboo cigars anyway! lol
> 
> ...


I VOTE THAT ONE!!! nothing better then a drop dead hott girl, cigars and poker. So rob, when are you gonna release the videos from your bed room... i mean... :bn


----------



## Deucer (Jan 28, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> The only thing wrong was that we forgot to put a cigar in the pic.


Rob, there is absolutely nothing wrong with that pic.


----------



## jaycarla (Jun 10, 2007)

tccigar said:


> *By looking at these orders coming in, there is an interest in collecting these labels. I would much rather give them away than trash them. I just dug them up out in the warehouse for you guys.
> A few of Ambers are signed. She just did two PB special editions. Hang on to them. Who knows, maybe she will be famous someday? You never know? She is the PB model that came by to visit us when the CS Member from WA was in the other day.
> 
> *


That sounds like me, oh wait, it is!!!:chk


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

Holy crap..........I love good marketing.........and the product is great to!
Magnificent

:dr



tccigar said:


> On the set of "Taboo Special Forces". We had a little fun with the cigars, girls and guns and made a DVD. This was very early in the Taboo days.


----------



## garyatmaui (Feb 5, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*

I will never draw on a Taboo the same way again



tccigar said:


> *Amber...the final Taboo cover model, March 2007.
> Maybe someday these will become collectable. I still have signed labels around here somewhere.
> Like I said, I no longer have the models because the cigars sold themselves without the girls and I really only wanted to use them for promo girls (like the beer companies) until I decided not to go through B&M's. I also had complaints. I can never put them on the website again. I think they are a distraction from the great Taboo cigars anyway! lol
> 
> ...


----------



## Padron42 (Sep 18, 2007)

haha crap I missed out on the labels on my order the other day....oh well i still got a nice set of great sticks comin my way


----------



## Silound (May 22, 2007)

Got my order of twists in, in spectacular time _as usual_!.

Thanks for the great hookup and the hot sticker action Rob (and Patrick who actually called and took my order because I'm a goober and forgot)!


----------



## groogs (Oct 13, 2007)

Just placed an order for some twists, and a sampler. I just can't hold out any more. I am sure they are going to be great smokes.


----------



## malinois1 (Feb 17, 2008)

*Re: Calling Rob of Taboo...*



tccigar said:


> *Lauren, The first Taboo promo girl. She is a wonderful woman. This pic was actually taken on my bed.*


Dude, Rub it in why don't you! :r:r:r:r :tu


----------



## Beachjeep90 (Jan 30, 2008)

Got my smokes and Special Forces DVD today! :dr Girls, bikini tops, dog tags, automatic weapons, i think i might have seen a cigar or two. Slow motion is great! Best idea for a movie ever, you are a lucky man Rob! :tu


----------

